# Assembling a working cream separator from parts



## qlwg (Nov 6, 2013)

I have two cranked cream separators from the '50s - a Montgomery Ward and a Sears Roebuck. The Sears FarmMaster is in excellent condition from rhe skim and cream spouts down through the gearbox but has no milk tank bowl or the flange that would sit upon that contains the float. The MontyWard has the milk bowl flange and float but in need of a sandblast and plating or powder coating, and - they dont fit the Sears machine so would need to fabricate a flange to join them.

What I am hoping is someone will read this who knows where I can get the parts for the Sears version that are in useable condition, or who knows where I can get the crusty MW parts cleaned up well enough for use.

Any contacts will be much appreciated!


----------

